# What price a morse key?



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Better check your lofts for one of *these* sparkies!(EEK) 

Unfortunately I haven't even got one of the modern ones.:sweat:


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn - I just threw one of those away! 

£3,037 down 't plughole. 

Brian


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm amazed, Brian.
You *never* throw anything away![=P] 

Always the same isn't it. Throw it away and spend the next couple of weeks searching for it.

Kris


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hope its got a guarantee................


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes the same one that goes with the spark transmitter it came off.[=P] 

Probably the one off the Titanic.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

if it has an "asda" sticker on it.............

they will replace it with a new one


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I've got an ex Army one somewhere, I'll have to look it up. (Along with my piccies of the Hampton Ferry!!)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

My treasured original "bug" key is only worth about a tenner so your ex army one sells for about 50p, Coastie.[=P]


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Think that's probably what I paid for it, Kris!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Good investment then, Chris.
A least you'll get your money back.(Thumb)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

An astounding price. I'll check now before I chuck old stuff!

I'm intriqued by ebay No. 320152203308 "U.S. Navy Flameproof Telegraph Morse Key from ship" 
You'd also need a flameproof operator (==D) (Or someone who'se hot stuff?)

Mike


----------

